# Where to buy game meat



## sandyut (Apr 12, 2019)

I love venison and elk!  I used to live close to a great friend who hunted a lot and always had more than his freezer would hold- being a great guy I would take the excess off his hands often.  but I moved out of state and sadly that supply ended.  he is busy with his family and doesn't want to deal with shipping.

I found a couple online retailers - but the prices were a touch high.  Anyone have a recommendation on how to get some fresh or frozen (shipped) venison or elk?

thanks


----------



## mike243 (Apr 12, 2019)

Post your location, a lot of folks dont mind sharing some but it’s illegal to sell wild game meat, it has to be raised and thats why the high $


----------



## sandyut (Apr 12, 2019)

right sorry , I'm in Salt Lake City Utah.  just updated my profile with that too.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 12, 2019)

You can buy deer meat in Vt during and 20 days after open season. Not allot of stores sell it because our deer are fairly small and most hunters keep their meat. 

Chris


----------



## tallbm (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm interested to see what you discover.  Generally professionally harvested wild game meat cost a pretty penny.
I know a guy who used to do the harvest hunting for an outfit that professionally sold game meat.  

It is very interesting hearing the stories he has for how they have to head shoot, bullet impact has to be within a specific radius near the head and they cannot go outside of that radius, and the speed and process at which they have to run up to the animal electrically bleed in the field, etc. etc.

In Utah you might be better off taking an animal or 2 yourself each year :)


----------

